# How do you manage 3 tenants when a fire puts the house out of use for 1/2 weeks?



## cerberos (7 Jun 2009)

How do you manage 3 tenants when a fire puts the house out of use for 1/2 weeks?
A utility room fire, fire brigade, kitchen wet and smoky, rest of house smoky, electricity and gas cut off, utility room kit and gas burner destroyed.

Any advice urgently needed

C


----------



## twofor1 (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Does your insurance not cover the cost of temporary alternative accommodation up to a maximum of €xxxx ?


----------



## Armada (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Had similiar damage with burst water pipe flooding the house recently. Found alternative accomodation for them.. rented another house for a few weeks. 

My insurance covered the rent on the other house without question. I think emergency accommodation be it hotel etc.. is covered for a certain length of time on all tenanted property policies.

One thing to note is that the tenants private belongings if damaged are not covered under your policy. They are responsible for their own insurance.


----------



## cerberos (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Thx for the replies.
I posted as soon as I arrived home from the fire (3am).

Armada - how did you find a short term rental and how much did it cost?

I am ringing Insurance Co now.

Rgds, C


----------



## cerberos (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent


----------



## cerberos (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Can Carpets & Curtains be recovered from Smoke Damage?
Is there other stuff that Smoke destroys?

Would a Professional Cleaner be able to do it or must I replace them??

Advice please asap 

Thx C


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Smoke leaves a sooty deposit on anything it gets near, so possibly anything in the rooms with 'smoke damage' could be effected.


----------



## Armada (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

I had a friend who had a vacant property in my case but I think with the amount of empty apartments available now it would be easy enough to acquire one for a short term let... maybe pay a bit over the odds. Were the tenants negligent or responsible in any way for the fire?

I suppose claiming for loss of rent is much the same thing as having the new accommodation paid for as your claim/ reimbursement will probably cover the other rent more or less.

Maybe it will be more feasible for you to let the tenants move on and it gives you a chance to refurbish the property. All depends on how much damage done, I would imagine.

Good luck with it either way.


----------



## cerberos (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

thx all.


----------



## cerberos (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

NOTE to All Landlords & Tenants 
My Tenants saved by wired Smoke Alarm - check all yours and add some battery alarms as well, especially in kitchens and utility rooms that have w/ms and tumbler dryers.
Make sure that Tenants do not disconnect or remove batteries.


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*



cerberos said:


> Can Carpets & Curtains be recovered from Smoke Damage?
> Is there other stuff that Smoke destroys?
> 
> Would a Professional Cleaner be able to do it or must I replace them??
> ...


 
I recommend you get a loss adjuster.  Insurance companies can be tricky to deal with.


----------



## Lord Snooty (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*



cerberos said:


> The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent


You're all heart! You have responsibilities.


----------



## Sangster (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Originally Posted by *cerberos* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=879696#post879696 
_The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent_

_*I'm sure they will be rushing to move back in after the clean up.*_


----------



## Seagull (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*



cerberos said:


> The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent


 
Do you mean the tenants' belongings are on their own insurance, or you're leaving them to sort themselves out for accommodation until the place is fixed up?


----------



## cerberos (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

"The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent"

Insurance Company words - not mine

Also, A Landlord CANNOT insure the tenants possessions.

I have fixed them up temporary but hope the temp landlord will not steal them.


----------



## Speedwell (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*



cerberos said:


> "The Tenants are on their own - I get covered for loss rent"
> 
> Insurance Company words - not mine
> 
> ...


 
TBH I think you are backtracking here. You did not say originally that this was from the insurance co. I seriously took this up that you were letting them defend for themselves.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Are tenant's not grown adults and able to sort things out for themselves?  It's up to tenant's to have insurance for their personal belongings, the OP is not their parent.


----------



## bugler (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

I don't think anyone is claiming the OP has any responsibilities as regards the tenant's loss of possessions. "The tenants are on their own" was interpreted as referring to provision of temporary accommodation, which the OP has now told us is not the case.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

If I don't have house insurance and my house burns down there will be no one paying to re-house me.  It will be up to me.  This is my point.  As far as I know landlords do not have an obligation to tenants in this situation, but in reality most landlords will do what they can to help.


----------



## cerberos (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

I would have insured everything including Tenanst possessions if I was allowed but I cannot. All I could do was inform them that their possession were NOT insured which I did.

Its not easy getting alternative accommodation and it costs big time as no landlord wants to let tenants in for a short time and have to reclean before letting again.

All insurance pays is rent missed as per lease (not alternative rent which is much higher) so I'm down but I want to hold them as tenants

Also, the insurance covers items on lease so landlords if you provide any other items in the middle of the lease then amend lease or again you will be down their value 

This is mainly informative for Tenants and landlords .


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*



cerberos said:


> Also, the insurance covers items on lease so landlords if you provide any other items in the middle of the lease then amend lease or again you will be down their value
> 
> .


  What items do you have on lease?


----------



## cerberos (18 Jun 2009)

*Re: Fire in rented property*

Sorry I was not clear - on the Lease they sign.


----------

